# Does blu-ray video need a special format?



## kclark (Jan 25, 2014)

I use multimedia/devede all the time to create my own DVD videos and it works fine.  When I create an ISO like this and then burn it to blu-ray the video's don't play.  The only thing I've found that can play them is my PS3.  Even then I have to browse to VIDEO_TS and play the files from there.  Is there something special I need to do to get these ISO's to play on blu-ray players?


----------



## FreeMWP (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't think the version of udf that Blu-rays uses (2.50) is supported by FreeBSD. Also Blu-rays uses a different directory and file structure then DVD's en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc


----------

